# 41 starting 4th icsi on SP



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello ladies

I`m starting my 4th attempt of ICSI at the beginning of Sep, this time my cons is changing me to SP. I`ve always responded well to meds at a low dose of 150/75 iu and got between 12-9 eggs each time before,and most have fertilised each time, but only grade 2, which i don`t think is a good grade is it ?? plus i tend to get quite a bit of fragmentation. I think my consultant is running out of ideas and trying every way possible.  Having had 3 attempts on LP and now switching to SP I wondered if any of you can tell me if there`s much difference, ie do you hopefully end up with better quality eggs or more?  
I was always been led to believe over the past of TTC with ICSI that it would hopefully happen one day but it could be a long road, mmm I`m 41 i don`t want a long road, as i feel my time is runing out fast, the older i get the worse my eggs will be, plus the financial side is really draining us now.
I`ve since found out I`ve also got elevated NK cells in 2 subgroups, have yet to have this properly explained but I`m back at the clinic friday to discuss the new protocol/drugs etc. I know I`ll be taking prednisolone and more claxane (ouch they hurt  )  
I`m a bit annoyed with my clinic as i think they should of tested me after the 1st or 2nd failed cycle for NK cells as they are aware i already have a prob with my blood/immune system, it could of saved me a lot of stress and money.
Sorry to ramble on, I`m new hear  and hoping some of you could give me a bit of advise from your own experiences. If anyone knows much about NK cells , or even had success still with the same prob it would be great to hear back, is there still hope for this oldie ??  .............i jolly well hope so 

bye for now and thanks for reading

H x


----------



## 39already (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Smike,
I had one LP and two SPs.  I preferred the SP to be honest and I think it suited me better as my FSH was always high so I had a very poor response on LP (Only two eggs)  - you have had a great number of eggs with such a low dose which is a really good sign.

I preferred SP as it was all so much quicker - I also didn't like the idea of my ovaries being switched off on the LP - being older I felt that they would always respond better to the good kickstart which SP gives them.  I don't know if SP has any impact on the quality of the eggs.  I had elevated NK cells (don't know by how much or in what groups) and had treatment for this on the last two cycles - don't know if it made a difference or not but i'm not complaining as I have my one year old running around now  

There's still hope definitely!! Especially with the number of eggs that you are getting. 

Best of luck
Sue
x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Smike - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your forthcoming cycle!!


----------



## Smike (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello Sue & Alegria

thank you both for your replies and good wishes.

Alegria - I wish you the best of luck with any future cycles you may end up doing.

Sue- congratulations and well done , you must be sooo pleased to finally have a child, lucky you. Your message has given me a lot of hope and positive thoughts for my September cycle, and SP sounds ok by me, none of that horrible smelly sniffing business for weeks, bring it on  

all the best to both of you, and thanks for the replies, it was my first post and I`m already glad I finally joined this site

take care

H x


----------

